# Celtic Stitch Tote (C)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://yarnandhooks.com/index.php/2019/04/27/celtic-stitch-tote-handbag-free-crochet-pattern/


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ravelry link
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-weave-tote


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Cute. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

oh,nice. thanks


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice bag and stitching


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lovely. :sm02:


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the link! Will make a great quicky shopping sack.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

I definitely will try this one. Really nice looking.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Love this, thanks for posting the link!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## sunnydae (Jun 5, 2019)

Very nice love thecolor


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you, that is a lovely sturdy looking bag.


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Really nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful tote... I wonder if they have a knitted pattern. ??? ????


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the pattern, nice tote


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link! Pretty bag. :sm24:


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

Lovely tote. Love the colour too. Is there a knitting alternative, I wonder?


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

PriscillaWalker said:


> Lovely tote. Love the colour too. Is there a knitting alternative, I wonder?


This one comes the closest.
https://www.mamainastitch.com/knitting-pattern-farmers-market-tote/https://www.mamainastitch.com/knitting-pattern-farmers-market-tote/


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you for the links. FYI - The first one doesn't work but the second does. Thank you.



choiyuk96 said:


> This one comes the closest.
> https://www.mamainastitch.com/knitting-pattern-farmers-market-tote/https://www.mamainastitch.com/knitting-pattern-farmers-market-tote/


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

PriscillaWalker said:


> Thank you for the links. FYI - The first one doesn't work but the second does. Thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Mojo25 (Nov 24, 2017)

Fabulous find!


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for the links - beautiful bag!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you for the pattern


----------

